

Ask HN:  Could one get sued for helping people remember names? - amichail

The idea would be to crowd source visualizations to help people attach names to faces.<p>See: http://www.ehow.com/how_4510363_use-visualization-remember-names.html<p>But the person whose name is to be remembered may not appreciate these visualizations being made public.<p>Could this result in lawsuits?
======
jacquesm
As long as they are public figures I think you'd be in the clear, if they are
private individuals who have an 'expected right to privacy' it's a different
problem altogether.

Describe it as good as you can and then go to a lawyer who knows the local
laws for your jurisdiction and how those might apply to stuff you do over the
net.

